# Nook Forums?



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

I just got my book up on Barnes & Noble. 

Does anybody know if there are websites that you can go to for your B&N listings like this one?

Are there also B&N versions of authorcentral or forums.kindledirectpublishing.com ?


----------



## monkeygirl351 (Mar 5, 2010)

There's a forum called nookboards, that is very similar in setup to this one and has a subforum for authors and such. I go over there to check books and such sometimes. Here it is http://www.nookboards.com/forum/


----------



## Rose Gordon (Mar 18, 2011)

Just a heads up, it's not _nearly_ as lively over there as it is here, though. I mean, you should definitely go over there and mingle, but you'll not have quite the response over there you do here. I don't think there's nearly as many members.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree, Rose, it's not nearly as active.  I do post there occasionally but not nearly as much as here.


----------



## Rose Gordon (Mar 18, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I agree, Rose, it's not nearly as active. I do post there occasionally but not nearly as much as here.


I've also heard (can't confirm since I don't use the forum much) that it's not nearly as friendly, either. A lot of times over here you'll see authors mention their book but not in a self-promotional way, just asking a question or something, and nobody cares. But I've heard over there you do that and you get slammed for self-promoting. So if the OP is an author, I'd recommend you just stick with a book cover in your signature.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Rose Gordon said:


> I've also heard (can't confirm since I don't use the forum much) that it's not nearly as friendly, either. A lot of times over here you'll see authors mention their book but not in a self-promotional way, just asking a question or something, and nobody cares. But I've heard over there you do that and you get slammed for self-promoting. So if the OP is an author, I'd recommend you just stick with a book cover in your signature.


Unfortunately, on Nookboards you aren't allowed to put any kind of graphics in your signature. I put some small pictures of my bags there like I do here and I was asked to remove it.


----------



## Rose Gordon (Mar 18, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Unfortunately, on Nookboards you aren't allowed to put any kind of graphics in your signature. I put some small pictures of my bags there like I do here and I was asked to remove it.


Really? That's ridiculous. I've only been there once and when I saw very few boards had been posted in within the last day or two, I left. I didn't even register. I had no idea you couldn't put anything in your signature. You'd think they'd encourage you to (as long as it connected to a B&N product page and not Amazon or somewhere else).

As for your bags, do you make them? They look great.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I just put a text link in my signature and make my book cover my avatar over there. It seems to work fine although I'll admit I sorta miss being able to put graphics in my signature.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Rose Gordon said:


> As for your bags, do you make them? They look great.


Yes Rose, I do make my bags. My Etsy store is in my signature, and I post pictures frequently in the Accessories forum.


----------

